# Safe zones in Alicante and rough price to rent per month



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, 

Could any local or native tell me the safe areas to live in Alicante city and roughly how much it is to rent a 2 bedroom house/flat etc as I am moving there in August for 9 months with my baby.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey, not a native but I live in the Centro area (just by Ave. Maisonnave) and there are loads of places for around 350/400 a month, but you can haggle and get around 50 euros a month off if you try. Centro and Benalua are probably the safest areas but I wouldnt say any of the over areas in the city are that bad. With such a young kid id probably stick to those two areas though, they are the flattest and easiest to walk around. 

The areas north of Luceros, the train station and Alfonso el Sabio get really steep and are a pain to walk.

So I'd say if you can get a nice place in Centro for as close to 300 a month (euros) as possible then jump at it, if not then Benalua has some great areas and awesome shaded parks for kids.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

RichTUK said:


> Hey, not a native but I live in the Centro area (just by Ave. Maisonnave) and there are loads of places for around 350/400 a month, but you can haggle and get around 50 euros a month off if you try. Centro and Benalua are probably the safest areas but I wouldnt say any of the over areas in the city are that bad. With such a young kid id probably stick to those two areas though, they are the flattest and easiest to walk around.
> 
> The areas north of Luceros, the train station and Alfonso el Sabio get really steep and are a pain to walk.
> 
> So I'd say if you can get a nice place in Centro for as close to 300 a month (euros) as possible then jump at it, if not then Benalua has some great areas and awesome shaded parks for kids.


Thank you so much  a bit of positive feedback is what I needed. And how much are bills roughly a month or is it only the landlords of student accommodation that set the bills to an extra 20 a month. Would you know If there is much bar work or anything at all around? And would there be quick and easy transport in these areas? 

Oh and Is the beach close?


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Our water and electric come out on the same bill but I cant remember how much the last ones were tbh, and then we have bottled gas for the cooker which is around 16 Euros a time, we are still using the same one that's been on there since we moved in there in October so that's pretty cheap. 

You should look at setting up a landline phone, mobile phones in Spain are very very expensive and I really hope I don't have to get one anytime soon. We phone back to the UK a few times a week and over the month it only adds around 10 to 15 pounds on to the bill. Altogether I think with the phone, internet and TV it comes to around 30 a month.

I'd have a rough estimate that 100/150 a month will be more than fine to set aside for bills.

I wouldn't get your hopes up about finding bar work around Alicante, its a busy place with a lot of locals being unemployed, and most of the people we know there do season work only so there's really high competition for places. You just have to be lucky. You tend to find work more through the people you know rather than applying at agency's etc. 

Yeah the bus services around Alicante is really great, most buses are every 20 mins or so and run pretty late. 

The beach only around a 10 min stroll from the centre of town. Loads of buses head past there too.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

RichTUK said:


> Our water and electric come out on the same bill but I cant remember how much the last ones were tbh, and then we have bottled gas for the cooker which is around 16 Euros a time, we are still using the same one that's been on there since we moved in there in October so that's pretty cheap.
> 
> You should look at setting up a landline phone, mobile phones in Spain are very very expensive and I really hope I don't have to get one anytime soon. We phone back to the UK a few times a week and over the month it only adds around 10 to 15 pounds on to the bill. Altogether I think with the phone, internet and TV it comes to around 30 a month.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your help. So you are living private? Landlords of student accomodation offer all the bills included at an extra cost but it works out cheaper than 100/150. Would ye not move to student accomodation?

So transport is pretty good, is it expensive?

Matter of luck so with a job. We wont get our hopes up anyway.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thanks for all your help. So you are living private? Landlords of student accomodation offer all the bills included at an extra cost but it works out cheaper than 100/150. Would ye not move to student accomodation?
> 
> So transport is pretty good, is it expensive?
> 
> Matter of luck so with a job. We wont get our hopes up anyway.


It will be cheaper than the 100/150 but there will be some months where the bills go sky high and most are estimated, like water etc so if you are moving into an apartment that used alot of electric and water those bills could start off huge, and then of course over time they will drop much lower so it evens out. Always best to save more though and then once you have an amount put aside each months it can act as a nice little savings pot for extra day trips ect. 

Tbh I don't get the bus much at all cos I really like walking everywhere, but when I do I normally use my gfs bus card but its fairly cheap. 

As for weather i'd move to student accommodation, personally i'd say no, even at Uni I didnt lol but its up to you. Just look around, take alot at the private agents, theres 100's of them dotted around the city centre. Personally I'd go to the one on the corner of Calle Reyes Católicos and Carrer Alemania (I think it's around there anyway, just down from the Masonnave high street) just because they have some good value apartments in the city centre area. By the time you get here though that could all change so I should really save that advice for a later date.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Right I understand. That may be risky incase one month we don't have the money, so max would it be around 150? We wouldn't use the dishwasher, or air con as we've a baby. 

I was hoping to have accommodation set up for when I arrive as its too expensive to go over, have a look and come home for my baby and fly back out. 

I might google them estate agents and have a look


----------

